# Phrag. popowii with 85 cm long petals!



## Drorchid (Sep 10, 2007)

This first bloom seedling of Phrag. popowii ("Fu Man Chu x self) fully opened this weekend with amazing long petals. I measured them and they were 85 cm (34.5 inches) long! Does anyone know if there is a Phrag. popowii with longer petals?

It is hard to capture the full length of the petals on a picture, but here is a picture of it in the greenhouse:







Here with a blackcloth behind it:






And this is the best picture, which gives you a better idea of the amazing length of the petals. The plant (that we named 'Victoria Falls') is held by Joyce Crozier. Joyce works for us here at the nursery and is responsible for planting all the babies that come out of the Lab:






Robert


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 10, 2007)

That's spectacular.


----------



## Candace (Sep 10, 2007)

My, my, my...are you taking it in for judging?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 10, 2007)

I would love to, but the closest Judging place is Chicago, over 800 miles away from us, so it is a little hard to transport this guy there without the petals braking :sob: I wish the judges would come to us, instead of we having to go to them....


----------



## Candace (Sep 10, 2007)

I know people Fedx(overnight) in cut flowers for judging, but of course there has to be a judging center meeting in the nearish area in the next few days, and then the question of how in the world would someone pack those babies! I admire people who can get plants like this and monster plants that weigh tons in for shows and judging. I think anyone who attempts it deserves an award!


----------



## Magicboy (Sep 10, 2007)

:drool:

AAAAAH, I fell on the floor and passed out for a moment! That is what I call flowers! 

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2007)

Incroyable! 

I wish I had some vacation time - I'd drive there, and then back to Chicago for judging. You might miss the plant tho....oke: I can see it now...

Phrag. popowii 'Heather's a Thief'


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, Robert! That is just spectacular!

What are you going to breed it with?


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow
All the books keep talking about long petaled phrags with 36" long petals, but this is the first one that I have actually witnessed.:drool::drool:

3 blooms on a spike is also pretty good for a popowii too.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 10, 2007)

Fantastic!

Start the breeding!:drool:


----------



## Gilda (Sep 10, 2007)

:drool::drool::drool: no words needed !!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> I would love to, but the closest Judging place is Chicago, over 800 miles away from us, so it is a little hard to transport this guy there without the petals braking :sob: I wish the judges would come to us, instead of we having to go to them....



That is such a shame! ....... but......Are you sure? I thought most all orchid clubs have judging at their monthly meetings? (or is a critique by the most experienced members, some which might be provisional?).


----------



## Roy (Sep 11, 2007)

No besseae please. More long petals.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy SH*T, those are LONG! That's awesome! I would use those pictures for my tattoo, but the guy would probably end up tattooing onto the floor, my legs aren't that long


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> That is such a shame! ....... but......Are you sure? I thought most all orchid clubs have judging at their monthly meetings? (or is a critique by the most experienced members, some which might be provisional?).




There are regional judging centers that meet monthly, and AOS judged shows, but the various local society meetings don't count except for fun.


----------



## labskaus (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that's an incredible flower!! Congrats on that one, and yes, it is a shame you've got no judging centre nearby.
My Fu Manchu (maybe a x self) is my favourite Phrag, even though the petals couldn't compete with this one.



DukeBoxer said:


> Holy SH*T, those are LONG! That's awesome! I would use those pictures for my tattoo, but the guy would probably end up tattooing onto the floor, my legs aren't that long



If he does one petal on each leg, I can't help wondering where he'd put the slipper?oke:

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 11, 2007)

Drorchid said:


> I would love to, but the closest Judging place is Chicago, over 800 miles away from us, so it is a little hard to transport this guy there without the petals braking :sob: I wish the judges would come to us, instead of we having to go to them....




There are a couple of judges from Minnesota that could take it in to Chicago since they are going there anyway. Of course, it always seems as though our best plants bloom when there isn't any judging, then the week of judging they aren't quite as fresh.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 11, 2007)

Not every pretty bloom has to be judged, guys!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 11, 2007)

That is Excellent!! 
Phrag. popowii 'Sanderianum'


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 11, 2007)

tocarmar said:


> That is Excellent!!
> Phrag. popowii 'Sanderianum'



Now THAT is a good idea.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 11, 2007)

I give it a JFCE (Jason Fischer Certificate of Excellence).


----------



## Candace (Sep 11, 2007)

> Not every pretty bloom has to be judged, guys!



True, but an exceptionally bloomed plant should be!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 11, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Now THAT is a good idea.



I allready tried crossing Phrag. popowii x Paph sanderianum

:sob::sob: it did not work:sob::sob:


----------



## Ingbrith (Sep 11, 2007)

:drool:
My goodness, I want one too
:clap: :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 11, 2007)

If you don't try, there's no chance of success, so we applaude your attempt at a Paph/Phrag petal monster anyway! :clap: 
Wonderful plant and photos!


----------



## Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

this is a true jewel, woooooooow!!!!!:drool::drool::drool::clap:

What if petals are longer next time?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

I was going to say, "what a great plant Jason is holding in the photo!" oke: I think that would look good crossed w/ a gen 3 besseae hybrid, Asuko Fischer, Waunakee Sunset, etc.


----------



## tan (Sep 16, 2007)

display your charm on taller stand might be better!!!
this sure beat paph sanderianum in length!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> I give it a JFCE (Jason Fischer Certificate of Excellence).



oh yeah? well i give it a btika (brian thinks it kicks @ss! or even a brikma (brian thinks it kicks major @ss)!
oke:


----------

